# Gun in the vehicle without CHL



## Flatfisher6187

I have been wanting to get my CHL for quite a while now but haven't had funds, but since they passed the law a couple years ago I always have a pistol in my vehicle (since I had a gun pulled on me a few years ago for not letting some punk in front of me on the on ramp to I-45). I was wondering how many other people also take advantage of this "new" law and also if/when you are pulled over do you let the officer know there is a weapon in the vehicle? I haven't been stopped since I began carrying in my vehicle but I am unsure of the best way to approach this. Part of me says that if I were an LEO I would want to know if there were a weapon in the vehicle but another part of me wonders if I get a LEO that is having a bad day if he would make a big deal about it and try to find something wrong with where it is in the vehicle or something along those lines. What's your take on this?

Thanks,


----------



## RogerB

I dunno, last time I got pulled over with firearms in my car was on a return trip from hunting. Uvalde police pulled me over because a headlight had burned out and I didn't know it. I do what I've done before (and thankfully haven't had to do it but two other times). I pulled over, lower all the windows (front and back). turned on my overhead light (was dark) and put both hands on the steering wheel.
when he came up to the vehicle he could easily see the rifle case and the two handguns.
I do have a CHL and told him about the other two handguns hidden from sight as well. he never wanted to see the CHL and said just leave the guns where they were it wasn't a problem. In fact the other two times I was pulled over (both for speeding) I told the officer there were handguns in the vehicle and hidden and I told him I did have a CHL. He never asked to see the CHL and never asked to see the guns. And all i got from all 3 stops was a warning to drive slower and in the first instance to get my headlight fixed.


----------



## spurgersalty

RogerB said:


> I dunno, last time I got pulled over with firearms in my car was on a return trip from hunting. Uvalde police pulled me over because a headlight had burned out and I didn't know it. I do what I've done before (and thankfully haven't had to do it but two other times). I pulled over, lower all the windows (front and back). turned on my overhead light (was dark) and put both hands on the steering wheel.
> when he came up to the vehicle he could easily see the rifle case and the two handguns.
> I do have a CHL and told him about the other two handguns hidden from sight as well. he never wanted to see the CHL and said just leave the guns where they were it wasn't a problem. In fact the other two times I was pulled over (both for speeding) I told the officer there were handguns in the vehicle and hidden and I told him I did have a CHL. He never asked to see the CHL and never asked to see the guns. And all i got from all 3 stops was a warning to drive slower and in the first instance to get my headlight fixed.


x2 on the hands on the wheel with dome light on in the dark.
But, SLOW DOWN ROGER!!!!!


----------



## McDaniel8402

spurgersalty said:


> x2 on the hands on the wheel with dome light on in the dark.
> But, SLOW DOWN ROGER!!!!!


We'll just start calling him "Speedy Rodge".


----------



## RogerB

spurgersalty said:


> But, SLOW DOWN ROGER!!!!!


:rotfl: first time was Bracketville, second time was Castroville (something about "villes" makes me wanna go fast)


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

You can carry in your car just as it would be in your house. Mine has loaded clip + one in pipe and kept in center console. If pulled over I would only mention having a weapon if the LEO asked if there was one in the car. No reason to disclose unless he asks in my opinion.


----------



## bigfishtx

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> You can carry in your car just as it would be in your house. Mine has loaded clip + one in pipe and kept in center console. If pulled over I would only mention having a weapon if the LEO asked if there was one in the car. No reason to disclose unless he asks in my opinion.


Right. Perfectly legal, must be concealed. Don't tell them unless they ask.


----------



## RogerB

\ law has changed and you're not "required" to tell the LEO if you have a weapon unless asked. I do so out of courtesy. No reason not to.


----------



## RB II

I don't know that there is a specific requirement to disclose that you have a firearm in the vehicle, but I would always err on the side of caution and tell him, like Roger states above. No different than turning on the interior light, lowering the windows and hands in clear sight, it allows them to do their job have full information as to what you are doing. I would always tell them and let them decide what to do from there.

If you have a CHL, you are required to tell them first thing.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Flatfisher6187 said:


> I have been wanting to get my CHL for quite a while now but haven't had funds, but since they passed the law a couple years ago I always have a pistol in my vehicle (since I had a gun pulled on me a few years ago for not letting some punk in front of me on the on ramp to I-45). I was wondering how many other people also take advantage of this "new" law and also if/when you are pulled over do you let the officer know there is a weapon in the vehicle? I haven't been stopped since I began carrying in my vehicle but I am unsure of the best way to approach this. Part of me says that if I were an LEO I would want to know if there were a weapon in the vehicle but another part of me wonders if I get a LEO that is having a bad day if he would make a big deal about it and try to find something wrong with where it is in the vehicle or something along those lines. What's your take on this?
> 
> Thanks,


I only tell them if they ask, some ask others do not. The ones that have asked, usually ask where I have been, where I am going etc,,, then ask if there are any weapons in the vehicle. I will always answer Yes, there is this hidden here, that hidden there, etc... None of them have ever had a problem with it, but been a long time since I was pulled over for anything other then going a few miles over the speed limit or seatbelt.

Got stopped in my Jeep several years ago on my way to the deer lease on Thanksgiving. The cop asked if there any weapons, he stopped me about half way through my list of weapons in the jeep and said that was enough. We had a good laugh and he wrote me a ticket for no seatbelt. Another time got stopped and I had a Glock 10mm. The cop wanted to see how it felt in his hands. He was thinking of getting one. I got the gun out and we BS on the side of the road about the pros and cons of the 10mm.


----------



## monkeyman1

if asked, i would tell him. not because it's the law, but to avoid a possible ride with him. he's just trying to live another day among some very bad people.

i was told by an attorney that you don't have to talk to the LEO. give him DL and CHL (if you have one, if carrying)...that's it.


----------



## longhorns13

HydraSports said:


> I don't know that there is a specific requirement to disclose that you have a firearm in the vehicle, but I would always err on the side of caution and tell him, like Roger states above. No different than turning on the interior light, lowering the windows and hands in clear sight, it allows them to do their job have full information as to what you are doing. I would always tell them and let them decide what to do from there.
> 
> If you have a CHL, you are required to tell them first thing.


You do not have to tell them you are a CHL carrier.


----------



## InfamousJ

monkeyman1 said:


> if asked, i would tell him. not because it's the law, but to avoid a possible ride with him. he's just trying to live another day among some very bad people.
> 
> i was told by an attorney that you don't have to talk to the LEO. give him DL and CHL (if you have one, if carrying)...that's it.


crack your window just low enough to pass info and a ticket book through it


----------



## Timemachine

Castle Doctrine Law

http://www.baylor.edu/content/services/document.php/119767.PDF

as long as you are NOT a convicted felon, carrying a gun in your car without a CHL is not a problem in Texas. I carry in my car all the time, no CHL needed.


----------



## troutkiller69

Cousin in law and his wife both are cops we have discussed this a few times and said to let the officer know I carry my pistol with me in my center consol all the time now since I have lost my cousin and friend to a jealous ex BF. So if I get pulled over I will tell them I have a pistol with a loaded clip and when they ask why I will tell them straight up on how I lost my cousin and friend and I do not feel safe without it because all of the nuts out there.


----------



## whistlingdixie

I just started carrying a pistol in my car as well but when pulled over I can only imagine the yahoos those policeman see throughout the week and I think I will be upfront and open with him. I like the what Roger said and I will probably do exactly that. I do not want these guys to feel nervous around me.


----------



## longhorns13

Dammmit Whistling, get your asss back down to the sports section and post a video of Clowny hitting that Mich running back!


----------



## MEGABITE

http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/tlodocs/80R/billtext/html/HB01815I.htm

May want to print this out and put it in your glove box, just in case...


----------



## BATWING

MEGABITE said:


> http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/tlodocs/80R/billtext/html/HB01815I.htm
> 
> May want to print this out and put it in your glove box, just in case...


Hard to understand lawyer speak. What the heck does that say?


----------



## spurgersalty

BATWING said:


> Hard to understand lawyer speak. What the heck does that say?


You're gonna need a lawyer after yer' ride to 'cipher it and get you out of the slammer:tongue:


----------



## KarrMar

longhorns13 said:


> You do not have to tell them you are a CHL carrier.


You're right. a law passed in 2008 removing any penalty for not declaring to an LEO that you have a CHL. But when he/she runs your drivers license, it will come up and you're better off having informed them in the beginning. Trust me on this one.


----------



## MEGABITE

BATWING said:


> Hard to understand lawyer speak. What the heck does that say?


You can carry a concealed handgun in your vehicle as long as you aren't out breaking the law.


----------



## ATX 4x4

If you were the officer would you want to know if someone was armed?


----------



## WillieT

RogerB said:


> :rotfl: first time was Bracketville, second time was Castroville (something about "villes" makes me wanna go fast)


Many years ago I hunted on the Shahan Ranch in Bracketville. Happy Shahan owned the ranch and was a Baylor ex. He would invite all the coaches down to hunt every year. I would go back with my Dad after the coaches visit, because the foreman and my Dad got to be very good friends. Killed my first deer on that ranch.


----------



## mastercylinder60

As long as you're not breaking the law, the cops have no right to know what's in you're vehicle.

They want to know what's in your vehicle because they're cops, but they have no right.


----------



## Barefoot Boy

longhorns13 said:


> You do not have to tell them you are a CHL carrier.


You DO still have to tell them if you're a CHL that's carrying(according to the law), But the penalty for failing to tell them was removed. The penalty part of the law was removed so you are on equal footing to those carrying under MPA (motorist protection act).


----------



## warcat

mastercylinder said:


> As long as you're not breaking the law, the cops have no right to know what's in you're vehicle.
> 
> They want to know what's in your vehicle because they're cops, but they have no right.


Back in high school, at Lake Mathis (it's Lake Corpus Christi now), my friends and I were having a grand ole time... some of us were drinking others weren't (I was not). We got pulled over on the lake because one of my friends was seen taking a drink. They checked the boat, not enough jackets... yada, yada, yada... buddy gave his real name but fake age and date. Anyway, long story short, his dumb a s s got us all kicked out of the park.

BUT, because I was young and pist for being kicked out... before we were asked to leave, one of the officers asked if he could look in the ice chest behind my truck. I said, "No. There's nothing in there anyway." We ended up in an argument with him insisting that if nothing was in there, then why wouldn't I let him look in it?! We went back and forth for several minutes. With him getting more and more agitated each minute. LOL! I was a punk!!

Anyway, I finally let him look in the ice chest. And just like I told him... there was absolutely nothing in it... dusty empty ice chest. I said, "You happy now, I told you"! LOL... anyway, he got even more pist off and sent us on our way! Good times, good times!!


----------



## My Little Big boat

I always carried my 44 mag in my truck when I traveled, stopped in La, Fl, Ga, and Tx by Leo's. kept hands on the wheel, and head out the window told them I had a loaded gun. Never any problems. 
If I was them I would rather know it was there, if someone didn't tell me I would think they were hideing something....


----------



## RogerB

Barefoot Boy said:


> You DO still have to tell them if you're a CHL that's carrying(according to the law), But the penalty for failing to tell them was removed. The penalty part of the law was removed so you are on equal footing to those carrying under MPA (motorist protection act).


this is the current law. there is no requirement to *voluntarily *tell the officer that you are a CHL holder or voluntarily present your CHL license. But as you can see from this thread - there's a lot of confusion about this law. So - it's up to you. Me? I voluntarily provide it if pulled over by a LEO and according to the law below if he ask for identification you are *required * to present it and your drivers license/ID card.

GC §411.205. REQUIREMENT TO DISPLAY LICENSE. (a) If a license holder is carrying a handgun on or about the license holder's person *when a magistrate or a peace officer demands that the license holder display identification, the license holder shall display both the license holder's driver's license or identification certificate issued by the department and the license holder's handgun license.*

http://www.dps.texas.gov/InternetForms/Forms/CHL-16.pdf


----------



## RB II

Yep, there is now no penalty for not notifying LEO that you CHL and are carrying. BUT, when he runs your license he will know. Which would you rather do, deal with him knowing the truth or him after he finds out you are hiding a gun. Penalty or not, you are still required to tell him.


----------



## RogerB

HydraSports said:


> *when he runs your license he will know.* Penalty or not, you are still required to tell him.


exactly


----------



## houtxfisher

> If you were the officer would you want to know if someone was armed?


If I were an officer, I would probably assume EVERYONE was armed. :/


----------



## Tall1

I personally feel like LEO's don't like surprises, especially firearms. I haven't been pulled over since I began carrying with a CHL, but rest assured it will come up in the beginning of any conversation if I am pulled over. Like mentioned above, straight forward and forthcoming, hands on the wheel or somewhere out in plain sight is a great idea. I have done this for years, and the last 4 times I've been pulled over, I received a warning. Great, I probably just jinxed myself.


----------



## lordbater

We went through a border patrol stop down there ?Serita? in a new to my buddy truck. the dog went crazy. I told them about the pistol in my backpack and the CHL

after 4 dogs (no drugs of course) he asks me where the pistol is. My smart mouth cost me another 30 or so minutes.. I told him it would have been a great place to hide the drugs huh?...

Then the DA wanted to know why it was loaded. fortunately my smart mouth had no effect on him this time. "they work better that way, wouldn't you agree?"....

Anyway..

a good 1.5 hour delay from Port M...

A


----------



## capt4fish

Tall1 said:


> I personally feel like LEO's don't like surprises, especially firearms. I haven't been pulled over since I began carrying with a CHL, but rest assured it will come up in the beginning of any conversation if I am pulled over. Like mentioned above, straight forward and forthcoming, hands on the wheel or somewhere out in plain sight is a great idea. I have done this for years, and the last 4 times I've been pulled over, I received a warning. Great, I probably just jinxed myself.


Ha, My record was 29 speeding warnings in a row over 7 years. 
Got a ticket going through Sabinal saturday night.


----------



## BretE

I've been through those checkpoints numerous times with guns and never had a dog hit on it.....figured they were just drug dogs....


----------



## Spirit

When I leave home, there is a gun in the car. I haven't been pulled over since 1978 so that isn't really an issue.  According to DPS's website, my CHL is in the mail so then it won't be such an issue if I am stopped. 

Our CHL instructor said if we get pulled over to stop the car, roll down the windows, turn on the dome light if at night, get out our DL and CHL, then put both hands with the licenses in them out the window till the officer walks up to the car then tell him you are carrying.


----------



## JohnHumbert

Ha, a few years ago if you had a $100 bill on you it was likely to set the dogs off because of cocaine residue.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Handguns take " magazines " NOT " clips " !!! :headknock


----------



## lordbater

Brete said:


> I've been through those checkpoints numerous times with guns and never had a dog hit on it.....figured they were just drug dogs....


after they paraded 4 dogs through they wanted to know where the pot was...

there was nothing in this truck.. he had only owned it a few months... we just figured the PO had smoked in it or traveled with it.. we were clean..

A


----------



## Whodathunkit

Back to the original post, I carried in my car without a CHL, however driving to/thru school zones is still illegal unless you have a CHL......but it is still concealed, and what they don't know, won't hurt 'em.


----------



## lordbater

Whodathunkit said:


> what they don't know, won't hurt 'em.


I've carried on my person or in my car since I was legally allowed to drive without incident.. Other than questions about why I had it in the car... (see story above)

Makes me think that if you don't act like a thug (maybe don't look like a thug) then you won't be treated like one... at least it was that way for a while..

I used to daily drive an old POS '65 Ford pickup. it had lots of carb probs and I had to stop in a bad hood. I had my piece in the back of my waistband and no shirt hunched over the motor while it was running. A HCSD officer snuck up on me and asked what I was doing (read: what is a white guy in an old beat up truck doing here?) and I explained my situation with the truck. He never mentioned the pistol...

A


----------



## 2blue

So, my employer says we can't have guns in our cars on their property. I go through the gate so I don't carry. The hourly parking lot is open and I thought you could carry in your car to an open parking lot. We are on the channel so we are a little different from others. Any body else have this situation?


----------



## Whodathunkit

2blue said:


> So, my employer says we can't have guns in our cars on their property. I go through the gate so I don't carry. The hourly parking lot is open and I thought you could carry in your car to an open parking lot. We are on the channel so we are a little different from others. Any body else have this situation?


If you are at a MARSACT facility, have an international trade zone, or a port, your employer can override state law when it comes to parking lots.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

Thanks for all the replies. After reading your opinions I think I will be up front with the LEO and keep my hands in plain sight. Does anyone else here carry on your person (in your vehicle) without a CHL? The way I see it is what good is a pistol in your vehicle if you can't get to it quickly? If you are being carjacked or something you aren't going to tell the perp "hang on a second while I get my gun out of the console" but on the other hand if/when you get pulled over there is a chance the officer will ask you to get out of the vehicle (happened to me about 6 years ago just for speeding at night) but then if you step out of the vehicle you are breaking the law. Your thoughts?


----------



## RB II

Yep, no CHL don't get out with the weapon on your person. End of story. Sometimes I just have a pistol in a triangle soft side case half unzipped stuck between the seat and the console in my truck. Easy access.


----------



## YakMan

Chl instructor told me if pulled over you dont say anything about it UNLESS officer ask if you any weapons in vehicle. Then your response is "Yes I do have a weapon and I'm carrying it under the castle doctrine."


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Handguns take " magazines " NOT " clips " !!! :headknock


OMG I am so sorry. I just realized I said clip instead of the correct term, magazine. I don't know what came over me. Maybe I have been watching too many Hollywood movies that refer to them as clips. :rotfl:


----------



## teeroy

ATX 4x4 said:


> If you were the officer would you want to know if someone was armed?


Never been a bad arse and will never be one. But I act as if everyone is armed. I don't even ask if someone is armed when I stop them. It doesn't make a bit of difference to me. I'm prepared to kill someone if they try to kill me first. And I don't turn my back on anyone (that's detained) before I make sure they don't have a weapon on them.

Assumptions will get you killed.


----------



## lordbater

Flatfisher6187 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. After reading your opinions I think I will be up front with the LEO and keep my hands in plain sight. Does anyone else here carry on your person (in your vehicle) without a CHL? The way I see it is what good is a pistol in your vehicle if you can't get to it quickly? If you are being carjacked or something you aren't going to tell the perp "hang on a second while I get my gun out of the console" but on the other hand if/when you get pulled over there is a chance the officer will ask you to get out of the vehicle (happened to me about 6 years ago just for speeding at night) but then if you step out of the vehicle you are breaking the law. Your thoughts?


A pistol in your waistband under a seatbelt is about worthless..

if yer going to carry your pistol while in your vehicle you need a 'truck gun'.

I recommend something (I know I'm going to pizz people off here) that if it gets stolen won't be too big of a loss. I like the Ruger P95dc. I believe it's 14/15+1 keep it alternating (make sure yours runs well this way) between defense loads and FMJs. a defense load 9mm JHP won't do much damage through a car door. There's all sorts of situations where you may need to do just that..

I carried for many years before my CHL. It was second nature, never crossed my mind to not have it with me.
Stupid? probably.

I'd rather get in trouble for having it than get in trouble and not have it..

A

Edit



teeroy said:


> Never been a bad arse and will never be one. But I act as if everyone is armed. I don't even ask if someone is armed when I stop them. It doesn't make a bit of difference to me. I'm prepared to kill someone if they try to kill me first. And I don't turn my back on anyone (that's detained) before I make sure they don't have a weapon on them.
> 
> Assumptions will get you killed.


Sage advice for anyone/everyone, although citizens don't usually detain people...  plus, I promised her I'd never show anyone that video..


----------



## Quepos1

I have a chl and have been stopped twice and both times presented my permit along with my drivers license. The first time I was stopped by DPS on I 45 just south of Dallas and this was soon after the change in the law permitting concealed carry. The DPS Trooper asked where my gun was located, I told him it was in the console and he replied, "How about we just leave it there?"

The second time I was pulled over by a Houston Cop on 610 and again I presented boyh D/L and CHL License, he never asked about the weapon, wrote me a warning and told me to have a nice day.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> OMG I am so sorry. I just realized I said clip instead of the correct term, magazine. I don't know what came over me. Maybe I have been watching too many Hollywood movies that refer to them as clips. :rotfl:


LOL


----------



## BIGMIKE77

So here is one question, if you get pulled over for speeding, or lets say no seat belt, you give the LEO you licensce and insurance and he writes you a ticket, and then asks to search your vehicle, what is the penalty or circumstances for saying no? I have just heard a lot of different sides. and is there a difference from a State Trooper or local asking?


----------



## teeroy

BIGMIKE77 said:


> So here is one question, if you get pulled over for speeding, or lets say no seat belt, you give the LEO you licensce and insurance and he writes you a ticket, and then asks to search your vehicle, what is the penalty or circumstances for saying no? I have just heard a lot of different sides. and is there a difference from a State Trooper or local asking?


If the officer is conducting business like you mentioned, he doesn't have a clue as to what he's doing.

But to answer the question, you either cooperate or you don't.:dance:


----------



## BIGMIKE77

teeroy said:


> If the officer is conducting business like you mentioned, he doesn't have a clue as to what he's doing.
> 
> But to answer the question, you either cooperate or you don't.:dance:


 Well, I mean does he tase you and jerk you out of the car :biggrin: or does he wait for his superior or does he let you go on your way because he has no reason to search your vehicle?


----------



## Stuart

HydraSports said:


> I don't know that there is a specific requirement to disclose that you have a firearm in the vehicle, but I would always err on the side of caution and tell him, like Roger states above. No different than turning on the interior light, lowering the windows and hands in clear sight, it allows them to do their job have full information as to what you are doing. I would always tell them and let them decide what to do from there.


My ex brother in law used to get pulled over a lot :smile: and he would do this. He actually had a DPS officer tell him that this makes them nervous. He said it tells them that they _may_ be dealing with someone who gets pulled over a lot, ie breaks the law a lot and "knows the routine". So it's not always cut and dry.

I'd prolly just go with the hands on the steering wheel and lower the window when they approach the door.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh

Stuart said:


> My ex brother in law used to get pulled over a lot :smile: and he would do this. He actually had a DPS officer tell him that this makes them nervous. He said it tells them that they _may_ be dealing with someone who gets pulled over a lot, ie breaks the law a lot and "knows the routine". So it's not always cut and dry.
> 
> I'd prolly just go with the hands on the steering wheel and lower the window when they approach the door.


DPS knows how many times you have gotten pulled over...it in their computer.After 3 tmes of getting warnings for my tint, I hade a officers tell me " Boy, just go get your windows done legal, we can;t keep giving you warning...LOL " So I went and had them redone. LOL He was laughing while telling me this.But....I got another " verbal " warning :biggrin:


----------



## woods

Better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## Raptured

Flatfisher6187 said:


> I have been wanting to get my CHL for quite a while now but haven't had funds, but since they passed the law a couple years ago I always have a pistol in my vehicle (since I had a gun pulled on me a few years ago for not letting some punk in front of me on the on ramp to I-45). I was wondering how many other people also take advantage of this "new" law and also if/when you are pulled over do you let the officer know there is a weapon in the vehicle? I haven't been stopped since I began carrying in my vehicle but I am unsure of the best way to approach this. Part of me says that if I were an LEO I would want to know if there were a weapon in the vehicle but another part of me wonders if I get a LEO that is having a bad day if he would make a big deal about it and try to find something wrong with where it is in the vehicle or something along those lines. What's your take on this?
> 
> Thanks,


 I believe it would be best to wait and see if they ask you the question about any items in the vehicle. As long as you are only pulled over for a minor traffic violation and keep your hands visible and in compliance with everything you should be fine. Look up Texas Legislator online for the laws of TX.


----------

